

Ask HN: What prog. languages will still be needed after the IT bubble pops? - sentinel

As I have seen over the last couple of months, there are mixed opinions about the IT scene at the moment.<p>Judging by the amounts of money being traded for start-up companies and the incredible growth they have experienced over the last couple of years, some people assume that we find ourselves in a bubble that's going to burst soon, while others claim that this is just another step in the software development world, going to a sort of new, Web 3.0 standard.<p>If we were to assume the worst, that we are living and working in a bubble and it will eventually pop, what would be safe technologies and programming languages to know and learn that will still be needed on the market after the next "dot com" bubble will burst?<p>-----<p>e.g.<p>My own opinion is that stuff like mobile development and front end development/design would suffer the most (since those were a great tool for attracting users to the current IT scene in the first place).<p>Languages for server side development such as Ruby, Python, PHP I would consider would still remain strong, since there is a need to move stuff to the cloud and also to make processes more efficient. Also, by this logic, cloud technology and anything related to that would be in demand.<p>Probably C# and Java would still be going strong, since there is a huge market for that still and companies like Microsoft and Sun have enough capital to sustain a marketing/development effort for themselves and their developers.<p>Would be great to hear your opinions on this. Thanks!
======
sixtofour
"... companies like Microsoft and _Sun_ ..."

<http://www.sun.com/>

